# How to set permissions on network drive



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

Is there any way on XP Home to set permissions on a network drive so that only remote users can access a certain folder on the drive but no one else can? Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you explain a bit better what you're trying to do? You don't want local users to access the file? How "remote" are these users, on the same network, or across the Internet?


----------



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

It would be on the network. I want ONLY the remote wireless computer to be able to access a folder on the network drive.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

From what you are asking. I get that you want the laptop to only have access to a single folder on the network drive?
If that is so then you should be able (In my computer tools. map network drive, in the box enter a drive letter ( if your laptop has C: and D: then you can make it E I use I: in the other box enter the drive and folder. Example: \\193.0.0.1\share\folder. I believe this will only allow access to this folder.


----------



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

Well if i was going to do that, that would only restrict access to the mapped drive but the folder would still be there though right, available for everyone to access?


----------



## sir subaru (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmm, my memory is foggy here but is advanced file/folder sharing even possible with the Home version of Windows XP?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

I assume this could be done with local and shared permissions.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Take a look at this. See if it helps.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;304040


----------



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for everyones help, i found a program called File Security Manager that did the job.


----------



## Smi1ey (Nov 12, 2005)

djw2009913 said:


> Thanks for everyones help, i found a program called File Security Manager that did the job.


It really works - I use this UNGSoft's tool at my laptop and even think that I'll register this useful ulility.


----------

